# Clinic Help



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

We are now re thinking our options due to not going with the LWC, due to not being accepted on the egg sharing programme due to Charlie being 22 and having a load of follicles. :/

So we are now looking at other clinics, i would be grateful if you cold help me in this, and let me know of clinics around that you feel comfortable going to as same sex couples. 

thank you so much. 

We live in Essex, so the surrounding areas and London please. 

Much appreciated 

BEcki and Charlie xx


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

We were very happy with the Homerton, not too bad to get to from Essex (depending where you are). Didn't do egg sharing though, but they were definitely used to same sex couples. If you have any specific questions, feel free to PM me  . Good luck!


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you so much 

do you have website? 

Becki x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

From what I recall the Homerton don't do egg sharing or DE's.  I'm not sure if Barts does DE/egg sharing my lesbians friends did 3 cycles there and were treated well.
Have you looked at CRM in London they have the shortest waits for recipients so must be quick for the egg sharers as well.
The Lister and CRGH are all single friendly  the above 3 hae v good successrates with Lister and CRGH being higher.

The Bridge in London Bridge is also single and lesbian friendly and do egg sharing I recall.

Good Luck it is a wonderful thing that you are planning to do.


----------

